#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Rb921gs-5hpacd r2

## mantreco

Boa tarde a todos,

Peço ajuda nos amigo do grupo tenho uma RB921GS-5HPACD R2 configurar como ap bridge e do outro lado tenho dois SXT GH5 AC
que esta acontecendo que a noite no horário de pico o ap esta subindo muito o processamento e não esta usando mais que 40 mb no total alguém pode me ajudar melhorar isso sinal db 53 CCq varia de 90 a 100 a distancia 800 mts.

----------

